

Ask HN: Recommended visualization software? - omarv

Can anyone recommend inexpensive (or free) visualization software like iRise? Or some program that can help non-programmers create flows and business logic for websites mock-ups?
======
fluffster
<http://www.balsamiq.com/products/mockups>

